# How Long Do I Let Water Sit After I Add Stress Coat B4 I Add Into Tank



## kidcapri33

question is in topic please help

25% of my tank 55gallon tank

is the amount of the water i am goin 2 need 2 treat b4 i add into tank


----------



## cduuuub

you can add straight tap to your tank then condition it. and vise versa. just make sure your filter isnt running. let the water circulate for 5 mintues or so then plug that filter back in.

alot of people dont even bother conditioning with that little of a w/c


----------



## kidcapri33

Well I wasnt until I noticed i had 0 nitrate and nitire and all ammonia.. I added stress coat in the water b4 i add it. The petstore guy said putting tap water the chlorine would kill all the good bacteria... what should i do??? I just put that start up bacteria in the tank to help my fish up... plz help


----------



## cduuuub

when your doing a w/c add stress coat after youve emptied the 25 percent then you can fill the tank up and it should be fine. if you want you can get a power head and let the water circulate for a little bit before plugging your filter back in, but is not necessary your bb isnt in your water column as long as your filter isnt running while adding tap water youll be fine.


----------



## Atlantis

What i do is empty 5 or 6 15 liter buckets of water from the tank, fill the bucket with tap water and add a cap full of conditionner, let it sit for about 5 minutes and repeat the process until the tank is full.


----------

